# Middle TN Field Trial



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Any word from MTARC?


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Open is a triple with 2 retired that was kicking their rear this morning! Word I got was 26 dogs had run and 10 had did it.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Any derby callbacks?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Jerry Day and Tinker on the derby win!

Didn't get the other placements.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Jerry, Tinker Belle and the Bowyers!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Jerry and Tinker..couldn't happen to a nicer guy..


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Yeah.....!!! Congrats to Gentleman Jerry Day on the Win. Got to see Tinker out training she's a nice animal. 

Barb


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby 2nd went to Joe Harp running Gemstone's Stimulous Bailout ( CASH) Milton Jones
Derby List at 19 mo.!
3rd Joe Harp Shotgun Ruby ( Ruby ) Ron Bradshaw
4th Chris Ledford Crooked Creek Sporty Drake Randy Meyer


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual callbacks to 2nd

1, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 18, 22, 23, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32

17 back


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

all right .one of my "grandpups" to the second in the Q


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual callbacks to 3rd

1, 6, 11, 12, 14, 18, 22, 23, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32

13 total


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

all right.....on to the third !!! 
any news on other majors.?


----------



## SSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats to Jerry & Tinker....along with the Boyers!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Milton !!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual callbacks to 4th

1, 12, 14, 18, 22, 23, 30, 31, 32

9 total


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Qual callbacks to 4th
> 
> 1, 12, 14, 18, 22, 23, 30, 31, 32
> 
> 9 total


Good luck Chad. Hope all your hard work with Peace pays off.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind:
1,2,3,4,8,10,11,12,17,18,20,23,25,27,28,29,32,35,38,39,41,42(starts),43,45,47,48,51,54,57

Open Callbacks to the waterblind(& they may have gotten done with it, didn't hear):
4,11,20,28,30,32,37,38,41,44,50,55,56,59,64


CONGRATS TO MILTON & TWIN OAK ON MAKING THE DERBY LIST w/ CASH!!!! 

Tim


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

still playing..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

TimThurby said:


> Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind:
> 1,2,3,4,8,10,11,12,17,18,20,23,25,27,28,29,32,35,38,39,41,42(starts),43,45,47,48,51,54,57
> 
> Open Callbacks to the waterblind(& they may have gotten done with it, didn't hear):
> ...


Thanks for posting, Tim. Good luck!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Go, "Link"...!! (Open)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

any news on Q and AM?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual placements

1st. #30. Bandit/Huddleston
2nd. #1. Bones/Thurby
3rd. #23. Pappy/Christopher
4th. #18. Shy/Catey

Jams. 12, 14, 31, 32


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations to Jewell Huddleston and Bandit for winning the Qual!!!!! 
****Way to go Jewell***** 
It has been such a pleasure watching your and Bandit's progress, wish I could have been there to celebrate with you. Enjoy the success, you deserve it!!!!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to Milton, Cash and the guys at Twin Oak on Cash's derby list achievement!! Milton, can you keep Cash at home for the next few weeks??

Congrats Tim and Bones on the Q 2nd!!


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Jewell and Bandit on your "Q" win, that's just tooooo... cool.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I know jimmie Darnell got 3rd in the open with Diamond....

Congrats


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Jimmie and Diamond also got 2nd in the Am. and also got RJ with Mercy.....


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

GREAT JOB JEWEL!!! Bandit is such a talented dog. It's been a real pleasure training with you and Bandit over the last year or so and seeing him come along.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Jimmie and Diamond!

fp


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow ...great job Jimmie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Lanse won the Open, Dick got second and Jimmie got third.

Great weather and the grounds rocked. Thank you to the judges for all they did and to Eric, Dick and the rest. Special thanks to Henry for my "present"!

John


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Milton, on Cash making the Derby list! Can't wait to see him run!

Rita


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Bobby and Pride on your 3rd in the Am.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this 

Congrats to 
*
Lanse Brown on winning the Open*

and 

*Jim Pickering on winning the Amateur*

very well done gentlemen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> I can't believe I missed this
> 
> Congrats to
> *
> ...


Congratulations!.....KPR's Wet Willie, and... "Mr Pickering" !!! 

Best, 

Judy


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

A Big Congratulations To Lanse On Winning The Open!!! Way To Go--hard Work Sometimes Pays Off.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations!.....KPR's Wet Willie, and... "Mr Pickering" !!!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Judy


Big Congrats to Jim Pickering!!! Way to go Buddy!


----------

